# Cracked rim on my new Motobecane Sprint



## Cqcumber (May 27, 2013)

*Seam on my new Motobecane Sprint*

Hi everyone, I'm a long time reader, first time poster here.

I recently bought a Motobecane Sprint from BD after intensive researching on it. Got my bike couple weeks ago, I was very excited and the bike looks great. It's light, ultegra components are fantastic. After I re-tune it and upgraded a few things (saddle and pedal), I took it out for some ride. The bike was very responsive and fast, needlessly to say I was very happy with the purchase. 

The ppl here helped me figure out that the "cracks" are actually the seam. How foolish I am.
Front Rim
View attachment 281467

Rear Rim
View attachment 281468

And here's the bike
View attachment 281469


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Could the "crack" be the seam?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

...and now you know why no one puts any stock in BD reviews by BD customers...

Bet those "cracks" are 180 degrees from the valve stem, aren't they?


----------



## Cqcumber (May 27, 2013)

seam? please explain.


----------



## Cqcumber (May 27, 2013)

I just took a look, yes those cracks are exactly 180 degrees from the valve stem.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Pinned v. Welded Rims thread. 

All alloy rims have a seam. Some rims are pinned (or sleeve jointed), which is how most alloy rims were made up until the mid 1990s. Some alloy rims are welded and have the weld ground smooth. Nevertheless all alloy rims are joined in one way or other and the result is a seam.


----------



## Cqcumber (May 27, 2013)

Well, looks like I just learned something new again. I always thought the rim's made from 1 piece of block of alloy.

I have to thank you guys for helping me figuring out the problem.


----------

